# Dallas?



## fatboy (Mar 13, 2010)

Almost hate to ask.............anybody planning on going to the hearings? Possibility I might be.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

I was pretty turned off at the last two! Don't think so! But! may consider if they have places to fish!

With all the rain and snow I am suffering withdraw! Shad season is just a few weeks away! I am desperate! :lol:


----------



## peach (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

too busy.. no budget..


----------



## north star (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

*Why go?      Almost anyone can tell the outcome without even attending...*


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

I would rather have a Colonoscopy


----------



## jpranch (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

FM, LMAO!!!  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

I don't think anybody is going from Wyoming.

I pretty sure we will be going to Charlott next fall.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

I'd rather have a colonoscopy too but I'm going to Dallas anyway.    :lol:


----------



## High Desert (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

I am going for a couple of days. I have some code changes to speak on.

Gene and FM Burns: I just had one of those and I'm not willing to have another anytime soon. So I'm picking Dallas.  :lol:


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

Well, they're so similar - both a pain in the @$$ and you have to pay for the privilege.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

I get one every year! They aren't all that bad as long as they don't use the wide angle lens! :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

Boy did this thread take a turn in focus?  :lol:


----------



## High Desert (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

I'm hoping to sleep a lot during the hearings, so it will be a similar experience.


----------



## Mule (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

A few of the dates have changed.

Here is an updated schedule.

ICC Code Hearings Dallas


----------



## fatboy (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

Yeah, well, I have to do the colonoscopy thing this year also......


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Dallas?

Don't worry Fatboy, the day before is the worse unless the DR. lights one up afterwards  

Just doing my thing y'all to remind all of us on the importance of check ups.  Caught an issue early myself and now only have to do it every three years but since I enjoy a good clense.....well that's enough I guess :lol:

Gene and others have a great time there.  Take a stroll up to the "grassy knoll" by the fence (if still up).....I can see how it could have been done..........


----------

